# What broadhead



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

Out of the two you listed i would choose the grizztricks


----------



## Jsouthern (Jan 31, 2011)

For the money and hit for hit, check out the muzzys. I know they arent the biggest hole maker but for the money, reliability, and durability, you cant beat them. Its all about shot placement anyway.


----------



## Buck Hunter 366 (Feb 18, 2012)

Jsouthern said:


> For the money and hit for hit, check out the muzzys. I know they arent the biggest hole maker but for the money, reliability, and durability, you cant beat them. Its all about shot placement anyway.


do they fly good, they look tough


----------



## wareagle88 (Dec 29, 2011)

My Muzzy 3 blade 125's fly true like field tips.


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

magnus


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

STs!


----------



## Rebel17 (Aug 23, 2011)

how many pounds are you shootin?


----------



## PAxDEERxSLAYER (Aug 24, 2011)

rage or T3 for mechanicals

muzzys or slick tricks for fixed blades


----------



## hunter-4-life (Feb 22, 2011)

RAGE!! That is all i will shoot (except bear, or spot and stalk) otherwise else its rage!


----------



## McMickster (Sep 4, 2010)

I really like the Slick Tricks, but the QAD Exodus heads, and the Ram cats are phenomenal and very quiet also.

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Jsouthern said:


> For the money and hit for hit, check out the muzzys. I know they arent the biggest hole maker but for the money, reliability, and durability, you cant beat them. Its all about shot placement anyway.


Do you know what the difference is between the normal muzzy 4 blades and the MX-4's. Thanks


----------



## muzzyman1212 (Mar 28, 2009)

Mx4s have a steeper angle on the blades which make them a bigger cut diameter. If your lookin at those I would get slick tricks cause the ferrule is made of steel and muzzys are aluminum.


----------



## parkerd (Sep 30, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> magnus


x2!


----------



## isaacdahl (Feb 27, 2010)

outdoorkid1 said:


> magnus


X3! Magnus is a great company to work with.

Lifetime replacement guarantee plus they're reasonably priced!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

NAP HellRazors. You get a pack of 4 instead of 3 like most and they're very sharp, strong and they fly well.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I've used Muzzys forever and I've proven that imo the best BH you can shoot, I have tried expandables and they are not worth it at all, no penetration at all unless u r lucky, muzzys and other fixed blades have insane penetration and bcause of that u get better blood trails & quicker kills.
I currently use and will continure to use 100 grain Muzzy MX-3's until Muzzy comes out with something better to top that off with but I have proven them in the real world of bowhunting and they have yet to dissapoint me.


----------



## Buck Hunter 366 (Feb 18, 2012)

Rebel17 said:


> how many pounds are you shootin?


only 40 hope 2 go 2 50 or 55 soon


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Buck Hunter 366 said:


> only 40 hope 2 go 2 50 or 55 soon


magnus would work great then


----------



## flynh97 (Feb 6, 2012)

Ignition kid said:


> I've used Muzzys forever and I've proven that imo the best BH you can shoot, I have tried expandables and they are not worth it at all, no penetration at all unless u r lucky, muzzys and other fixed blades have insane penetration and bcause of that u get better blood trails & quicker kills.
> I currently use and will continure to use 100 grain Muzzy MX-3's until Muzzy comes out with something better to top that off with but I have proven them in the real world of bowhunting and they have yet to dissapoint me.


Do you know if the Muzzy 4 blades fly any different than the 3 blades?


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

well at 40 pounds mechanical's are out of the question... if i had to shoot a fixed blade id shoot muzzy's, nap thunder heads, nap hell razors


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

GT2 or Qad exodus head


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Ignition kid said:


> I've used Muzzys forever and I've proven that imo the best BH you can shoot, I have tried expandables and *they are not worth it at all, no penetration at all unless u r lucky* muzzys and other fixed blades have insane penetration and bcause of that u get better blood trails & quicker kills.
> I currently use and will continure to use 100 grain Muzzy MX-3's until Muzzy comes out with something better to top that off with but I have proven them in the real world of bowhunting and they have yet to dissapoint me.


----------



## jaho (Sep 13, 2010)

isaacdahl said:


> X3! Magnus is a great company to work with.
> 
> Lifetime replacement guarantee plus they're reasonably priced!


x4 to magnus that is what i have been shooting ever since i started bow hunting


----------



## Bryan Thacker (Jan 27, 2011)

I used the G5 Montecs last year...devestating broadhead,Im gonna give the Trophy Taker Shuttle Ts a shot this year.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2011)

outdoorkid1 said:


> magnus would work great then


 This


----------



## BowTecArcher11 (Jun 14, 2011)

Montec's are really good,I shoot the cs montecs and they are tuff as hell they are sharp and i always have pass throughs. They are very easy to sharp and stay sharp the only bad thing is that really isnt a problem is that you have to put a little baby oil on the blades or they will rust if in contact with any moisture,But when you rub alittle oil on they are fine. I dont know if the newer ones do that because mine are like the first models of them so they could have fixed them.


----------



## Buck Hunter 366 (Feb 18, 2012)

im kinda lookin at th mangus


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Buck Hunter 366 said:


> im kinda lookin at th mangus


stinger 4 blade :thumbs_up


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

Buck Hunter 366 said:


> Hy guys, I was looking 4 a new bh to use this year i was looking at g5 montecs or grizztricks. which wud u recommend also open 4 suggestions........


i dont use those but i use muzzy ive had them for 6-7yrs my dad has had his for 15yrs


----------



## Monster bucks7 (Jan 30, 2012)

Stinger buzzcut 4 blade


----------



## Chop1 (Apr 30, 2007)

Ignition kid said:


> I've used Muzzys forever and I've proven that imo the best BH you can shoot, I have tried expandables and they are not worth it at all, no penetration at all unless u r lucky, muzzys and other fixed blades have insane penetration and bcause of that u get better blood trails & quicker kills.
> I currently use and will continure to use 100 grain Muzzy MX-3's until Muzzy comes out with something better to top that off with but I have proven them in the real world of bowhunting and they have yet to dissapoint me.


Always amazes me when someone says "no penetration at all" for expandables when I have shot thru at least 50 animals with mechs at 65 pounds or less.In fact, I have never had an arrow not pass thru unless it hit the off shoulder. Guess I must be REALLY lucky! As far as the broadhead goes, just take your pick, both will work fine. I would lean towards the 4 blade myself though just for a better wound channel between the two.


----------



## -Beef- (Oct 19, 2011)

Muzzy hands down


----------



## Buck Hunter 366 (Feb 18, 2012)

Monster bucks7 said:


> Stinger buzzcut 4 blade


thats wut im lookin at


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Ignition kid said:


> I've used Muzzys forever and I've proven that imo the best BH you can shoot, I have tried expandables and they are not worth it at all, no penetration at all unless u r lucky, muzzys and other fixed blades have insane penetration and bcause of that u get better blood trails & quicker kills.
> I currently use and will continure to use 100 grain Muzzy MX-3's until Muzzy comes out with something better to top that off with but I have proven them in the real world of bowhunting and they have yet to dissapoint me.


Me too. I use the MX3 100 grains and love them.


----------

